# More LED moving lights



## lightnix (Jun 19, 2003)

I paid a quick visit to the ABTT (Association of British Theatre Technicians) Show in London yesterday to survey the scene (and drink lots of beer). Not that much new, although Stage Electrics were showing a new LED moving light called the Eyecolor, which they will be distributing from August at a price of around £1,200 + VAT. I can't find any mention of it on the web, but while I was looking I found this which is sort of similar, except that the Eyecolour has a spherical head, a single sided yoke and an LCD display panel.

The revolution continues...


----------



## JJHitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "moving light" ?


----------



## shankus (Jun 20, 2003)

That thing is way cool. But, um, 4300 lumens, from 36 LEDs?


----------



## Wits' End (Jun 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*JJHitt said:*
Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "moving light" ? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe a moving light is a fixture that is capable of changing the direction the light shines, without a person actually touching it, remote controlled.
If you have been to any venue where people are performing with action you have probably seen incandescent fixtures that act like a follow spot (move and color change) but are computer controlled by the lighting technician.
Maybe someone else can be clearer.


----------



## Tree (Jun 20, 2003)

Here is some good reading on moving lights and intelligent lighting.


----------



## LED-FX (Jun 23, 2003)

Of course there is the Xilver Droplet as well:

http://www.xilver.nl/

Adam


----------



## mezzman (Jul 1, 2003)

I doubt the fixtures are ready for prime time yet.
I am a Lighting Designer and the fixtures we normally use put out between 8000 and 16000 lumens via HID lamps, LEDs can't even compare at that output. It's a nice idea, I've seen Color LED wash fixtures that provide a broad even beam and even they aren't quite as bright as other theatrical fixtures. And those use multiple Luxeons for each of the RGB component.
I think in a few years this will all change and LEDs will gain in this market, however the quality of light these produce is quite different from either incandescent or gas discharge. I'm not totally sold on them just yet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Some links to the big moving light mfrs:
http:///www.highend.com
http://www.vari-lite.com
http://www.martin.dk
http://www.coemar.com


----------



## LED-FX (Jul 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I doubt the fixtures are ready for prime time yet. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Depends what you use them for, Pulsar Chromabanks, Pulsar design a lot of the electronics for Clay Paky:

http://www.pulsarlight.com

are used on just about any UK TV show with a live band as set dressing.

The Droplet is going on tour with a musical,cant remember name off hand,not as main lighting but an element.

Its like neon ish but differnt:

http://www.pixeon.com

Its a light that does video:

>>>James Thomas Engineering launched Pixeldrive, a new video software-based control system for its Pixel fixtures, further fuelling the control integration between different visual medias.....<<<continued at

http://entertainmentdesignmag.com/ar/lighting_abtt_showcases_new_2/
http://www.pixelpar.com/

Not going to replace a short arc fuelled mover anytime soon, cant do gobos well...

Though if youve got the budget make an LED screen floor, Eurovision song contest 40 m2 of Barco Ilite8

http://www.barco.com/projection_systems/PressReleases/output/show.asp?index=819

http://www.spectraplus.se/indexeng.html

LEDs just another tool in box.

Adam


----------

